# Helo



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't been able to post this until today. It's been a difficult week. Monday October 30 I had to make the heartbreaking decision to release my sweet boy, Helo from his pain. I am missing him so very very much. I went on a vacation Oct. 21 to 28 and left Helo and Marilyn with the kennel that they always go to when I travel. Erica takes good care of them. She texted me on the 24th to tell me Helo wasn't eating and wouldn't move from the grass to go into his kennel. She had to get her husband to help Helo up. She took him to my vet and they did another amylase on him. He'd had a full blood work up on Oct. 3 because I felt like he wasn't acting normal and seemed to be losing weight.(He had lost 5 lbs.) All they found on the blood work was a high amylase indicating pancreatitis. I put him on a low fat prescription dog food and he seemed to be much better. Erica was worried he had eaten some of Marilyn's food and was maybe having a pancreatitis flare up. The amylase test they did on the 24th was lower than the first one but they were still thinking pancreatitis. He stayed at the vet for the remainder of my vacation. I was worried but not too much since I was just thinking pancreatitis.
I picked Helo up from the vet on Saturday the 28th and he was fine. Happy to see me, curious about other dogs in the waiting room and eager to get home. He ate fine. Seemed a bit weak but he had been getting weaker the past 6 months. I don't know how old he is but I think 11 or 12. Sunday he was fine, ate normally except his evening meal where he only ate half of his food. This is a dog who ALWAYS cleans his plate. I've always thought that when Helo stops eating, I know something is seriously wrong. 
We went to bed about 11 and he was breathing funny, panting just a little bit like he was in pain. I had pain pills for his pancreatitis so I tried giving him 1 but he would not open his mouth at all. Again, very unusual for Helo. We went to sleep and I kept waking up and hearing him breathing but nothing too concerning. 
When I got up in the morning he was slow to stand up and go outside to potty but he did and he drank some water. He didn't want to eat. Then we went in the living room and he laid down and stayed there all day. His breathing was worse by now so I called the vet and then went in to get some liquid tramadol and a syringe and I was able to squirt some in his mouth and he swallowed it and it did seem to make him more comfortable. The vet's office said to bring him in so they could look at him. I was still thinking it was pancreatitis. ( I feel really stupid about that now). I called my daughter who lives 2 hours away and told her Helo was sick. She said she was coming down so I said I'd wait for her so she could help me get him to the vet. There was no way I could get him there by myself and my 84 year old mom can't help me carry him. My daughter arrived and Helo was the same, breathing better since he had the tramadol. She called her dad (my ex) and he came over to help put him in the Tahoe. I had borrowed a stretcher from the vet. Helo didn't resist the stretcher at all so by now I was pretty worried. When we got to the vet he listened to Helo's lungs and said they were full of fluid. He said his belly felt fine but when he looked at his gums he said they were very pale and he probably had a tumor burst, probably by his lungs/heart. The vet said there was nothing we could do. He said Helo might rally for a few days but he would be in pain. I was devastated. My wonderful, sweet boy was leaving me way too soon. I knew he was getting old but I was hoping for another year or at least another Christmas. He was getting worse as we talking about letting him go and finally I realized that was the best thing and the only thing I could do for him at this point. Unfortunately they couldn't find a vein. He had no blood pressure and probably not much blood left. I can't talk about what the vet did but it took over 15 minutes for my poor boy to leave me and my daughter and I were wrecks. I'm still a wreck. My house feels so empty even though Marilyn is still here. She's not needy and affectionate like Helo. I keep expecting him to come to me for pets while I'm watching TV. 
I am just so grateful that I was not on vacation when this happened and that I could be with him. I'm thinking the "spell" he had when he was at the kennel was actually a bleed that he sort of recovered from. I feel very guilty about going on vacation. I could have had another week with him instead of just the 3 days. I guess I'll always feel guilt even though I'm sure there was nothing I could have done and he seemed fine when I left him at the kennel.
I was thrilled to be chosen by the golden retriever rescue in Salt Lake to be Helo's mom in May 2011. He was a stunning, beautiful boy and I immediately fell in love with him. He came to me with seizures and every couple of weeks he'd have some. I tried different meds and nothing seemed to help until he was put on potassium bromide. Then he was seizure free for a year or so. Then one day in October 2013 he ate some food that he was apparently allergic to and he had 3 very bad seizures in 45 minutes. That is when I related seizures to the food. I threw that stuff out and put him on another food and after a couple more small seizures he didn't have anymore in 4 years. I feel like that was one of the best things I have done for my boy. Rid him of those awful seizures (and love him unconditionally).
I'm sorry for the rambling post. I'm still in shock and still don't quite believe he's gone. I think Marilyn is lost. She has never been an only dog. She will be 12 in December and seems to be in good health. 
I'll attach a few pictures of my buddy.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry:-( I've always loved Helo from afar. Sending my good thoughts and prayers to you, your daughter and Marilyn.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your story made me cry. I know the pain of saying goodbye and it is awful. Helo looks so sweet in the pictures and I can tell he had a great life with you. Remind yourself that you did the very best you could for him and don't linger on guilty thoughts. Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Helo. Bless you for rescuing him. I know he had the bestest possible life with you.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

So sorry to read this. You gave him such a lovely life with your family.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I too have loved sharing Helo's life through pics. He will be missed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Helo.
My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

Godspeed Helo


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry. I've lost 2 to hemangio-it is just so cruel. Hugs to you..


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry. The what-ifs are always so very hard to work through, but please be kind to yourself and know that you gave Helo a wonderful few years. He was very lucky to spend his golden years with you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really sad and so sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Helo.


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

Just reading your post I’m pretty sure you gave him the best possible life since you adopted him, so don’t be hard on yourself. I’m sorry for your lose.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Your love for Helo shines through on all your posts about him. Thank you for giving him a wondeful life. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I am so sad to read this. Helo, what a sweet sweet face. Thank you for sharing your boy with us.... please know that you gave him so many happy days, and through your careful observation relieved his food-induced seizures. You gave him so much love. Sending hugs to you and your daughter and family. Run free Helo...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry, I know the pain. Believe me we always feel some guilt, no matter the circumstances when we say goodbye. You did the kindest thing for your sweet Helo, because you loved him and did not want him to suffer. My hubby and I have made this decision five times. We were always grateful that we were blessed to be with our babies at the end.

I am sure my Smooch and Snobear, and Munchkin and Gizmo and Mimi will keep Helo company at the Bridge, until we are all reunited. I hope you don't think I'm insensitive, but because of the empty feeling you describe and how much Marilyn misses Helo, these are the reasons my hubby and I always adopt another dog right away. It helps us get through the pain and give our love to another needy dog and helps give the dog left behind love another friend.

I added Helo to the Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I, too, am an admirer of Helo. That mischievous, smiley, red face etched with white always touched my heart.

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sending prayers to you for comfort and wishing handsome Helo Godspeed.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about your beautiful boy Helo....Hugs to you and your family... Marilyn will mourn, and hopefully bounce back.... it's so hard on them too....Hugs to Marilyn....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I am so very sorry you lost your sweet Helo. He was such a handsome boy. Hugs to you.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayer with you.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

May Helo rest in peace. You did a great deed by giving him a forever home later in his life. Thank you for giving him everything he needed to live a happy and healthy journey. His foot prints will always be on your heart. I hope times help you feel better.

Godspeed to Helo


dlm ny country

“I have sometimes thought of the final cause of dogs having such short lives, and I am quite satisfied it is in compassion to the human race; for if we suffer so much in losing a dog after an acquaintance of 10 or 12 years, what would it be if they were to live double that time?” – Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Jaxmommy (Oct 21, 2017)

I am so sorry about your Helo. I'm pretty sure that your boy had hemangiosarcoma. All the symptoms you've described are what we experienced. That's what my Jax had - he had hemangiosarcoma of the heart. Our regular vet referred him to the internal specialists and that's what they discovered. The blood tumors burst, and he had one near his heart that filled up the pericardium and that in turn filled up his lungs. There are other symptoms such as spleen enlargement and higher liver levels. It comes on super quick with no warning. His had metastasized. The oncologist drained the fluid around his pericardium and told us it was just a matter of hours or days. Well, with holistic treatments our boy felt great for about 3 weeks and then he had a severe bleed that he was not coming out of, so we had to let him go at the age of 7. That was on October 19th. I am so sorry for your loss and I know exactly what you're going through and it's awful.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It's been a rough week. I keep expecting Helo to be in his usual places and when he's not, it makes me so sad. Last night I looked down by my foot rest to make sure I didn't step on him when I stood up. 
Here is a picture of the beautiful wooden box that his ashes are stored in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

What a beautiful container for Helo! I feel our dogs are always with us, even when they're at the Bridge.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That?s beautiful! I?m so very sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry, when I?m on my phone, every time I use an apostrophe, it puts a question mark. So frustrating.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Helo. I've been there and years later when I read Bridge threads I feel that pain coming back at me. Hugs.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

It's been 3 months today and it's really not getting any easier. Yesterday I had a dream about Helo and it was so real. I was in the kitchen letting Marilyn outside and when I turned around, there was Helo smiling at me and wagging his tail. It was so real that it took my breath away and woke me up. I really felt like I was there in the kitchen and saw him! So I had a good cry and missed him even more. Maybe that was a visit from my boy, telling me he is happy and doing well. That's what I'm going with.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

That's what I would go with, too, a visit from your boy Helo!
How is sweet Marilyn doing?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. When I read it my Sophie and Shaggy came to mind. Helo's story is so much like theirs. Breaks my heart. Sophie, our adopted golden was just shy of 13. Shaggy, the blind Great Pyrenees we adoptd was only 7. Hemangiosarcoma took them both.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Helo's Mom said:


> ... Maybe that was a visit from my boy, telling me he is happy and doing well. That's what I'm going with.


I believe this is true. Some days it's really hard when you miss him so very much. Helo was so loved, such a special dog. I know that I still grieve for my Merry and even now I cry when I miss her. Hugs and love to you. Give that sweet Marilyn a scritchy scratch.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you all. Marilyn is doing well. I took her to the vet a week ago for some weird breathing. He told me she is "reverse sneezing" and it was all sinuses. Her lungs were fine. I was really happy about that news. He said benadryl will help. So she is in fine shape.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marilyn*

So happy to hear that Marilyn is fine! Give her lots of kisses and hugs.


----------

